# Slow feeding beans for single dosing? (as seen in James Hoffman re-grinding coffee video)



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm wondering if anyone on the forum has tried slow feeding beans as suggested by James Hoffman towards the end of this video. I am getting a Ceado E37S next week and planning to use it for single dosing (before anyone asks, I didn't have the budget for E37SD and waitlist for Niche is too long, I need a grinder next week!).

From my research (I am a noob so apologies if I say silly things -- please correct me!) it sounds like the problem with using a non-SD grinder for SD grinding -- beyond retention -- is that the grind of the final beans will be coarser than the first beans as there's no weight to push them in through the grinder at the same rate. The common hack is to place a weight on top of the beans to mimic the weight that the *first beans* would have benefited from in order to maintain a grind consistency throughout the dose.

But I'm wondering if slow feeding beans achieves the same thing (consistency) by keeping the weight that the *last beans *benefit from consistent throughout the grind (the video suggests your grind settings need to be a lot finer for this to work). Lots of people report a taste improvement in the cup with this technique so single dosing may not be the primary argument, I'm just wondering if anyone has tried this technique for single dosing with a non single dosing grinder?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Already a thread on this.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

ah would you mind sharing the link, it didn't come up in any related searches I tried


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

similar.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41285-calling-all-conic-users/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=589768&embedComment=589768&embedDo=findComment#comment-589768


----------

